# Dog constantly scratching itself



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Anybody have any ideas on how to help a dog that is constantly scratching itself?
We have been to the Vet and we got some pills to try out, but the Vet did not want to keep our dog on this medicine.
We are giving her some supplemental pills that are supposed to help out, but it is to soon to say that they are working yet.

Anybody else have this problem with your dogs?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm interested in hearing advice as well. I have a great uncle that has this same problem.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

My wife just tells me to go take a shower. Maybe?


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Good chance yer deal'n with a food allergy. Try switching to a quality food of different base ie. if your food is beef based...try one with chicken or lamb. Make sure there is no corn! Also, cut out all treats untill you isolate the problem..could be them. Allow a few weeks on new food before expect'n results.

Good luck,

Rick


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

So what would be the best kind of dogfood in this situation?
I believe the one that we were feeding had chicken, but we just switched to Iams to see if it will help any.

We also got some vitimins that are supposed to help, but I am sure it will be a little bit longer til we see any difference.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

A good test would be Lamb & rice. Few dogs are allergic to this. Again, make sure there is no corn...common allergin! Iams is just a medium quality food. Purina Proplan, Arkat VF, Eagle Pak, and many others are of much higher grade ingredient wise.

It may not be a food allergy at all but, odds are..that's what you'll find.

Rick


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

Several makers of premium dog food make several varieties specifically for dogs with skin allergies. I had a dog with terrible skin problems and we ended up feeing her a salmon based food. We got it at PetSmart. They also have kangaroo and ostrich formulas. Good luck. I don't think Utah's dry climate helps much. If it is an inside dog, you might want to keep a couple of humidifiers going in your house.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

GSPman said:


> Good chance yer deal'n with a food allergy. Try switching to a quality food of different base ie. if your food is beef based...try one with chicken or lamb. Make sure there is no corn! Also, cut out all treats untill you isolate the problem..could be them. Allow a few weeks on new food before expect'n results.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Rick


I'll take this a step further and tell you to avoid food with soy in it too. I know a lot of dogs that have had bad reactions to soy based foods.

Try looking for fleas too. I just had a big flea infestation in my kennel (my exwifes lab came to visit :mrgreen: ) and had to treat all 4 dogs with flea juice.

Cheers

Tex


----------

